# Source for deer antler



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

I know some like to add deer or elk antler pieces to their walking sticks, either as handles or some kind of decoration. But where do you get them?

If you're not lucky enough to live near an area where deer shed their antlers, or you don't go out and find your antlers still on the animal, then finding antlers to add to your walking stick is not always that straight forward.

Well, I just found a source that may not be the cheapest, but may be available even to city dwellers. My local big-box pet store. (Petco in my case)

We're about to adopt a couple of cats and since the last one died about eight years ago, we had to go buy a bunch of new stuff. It was the first time in one of those places in quite a long time, so I'm not sure when they started to do this, but they had a whole rack of antler pieces, some quite substantial, already cleaned and smoothed down to a degree.

Had to look up what they were used for. Turns out it's for dog chews. A new one on me.

Not cheap, but if you have no other options, it might be worth a look.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Andrew! I keep looking for them where I walk, but I think it's too near town or something. I did see a deer a couple of times, but never any antlers. Now if I strike out another winter, I have an alternative.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> Thanks Andrew! I keep looking for them where I walk, but I think it's too near town or something. I did see a deer a couple of times, but never any antlers. Now if I strike out another winter, I have an alternative.


Deer antler are hard to see, they really blend in with their surroundings -- and if you don't get them early (or like I do with my rifle) the rodents, skunks and possum will eat them. AND -- if you don't find them, your tractor tire probably will, and those kind are really expensive.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

This is my source from last year -- I get them before they can hit the ground! Fresher that way


----------

